# Speedy Bee



## Dick Allen (Sep 4, 2004)

I had a subscription to it a few years back. At the beginning it came every month. Then one time they missed a month, but mailed an apology explaining they were short handed and would adjust everyone's subcription for the missed issue. A few months later the same thing happened again and that continued to occur every now and then. I guess once you go down that slippery slope it's hard to get back on the good road. They did send me all the issues I subscribed for though.


----------



## Dan Williamson (Apr 6, 2004)

I actually won a subscription to Speedy Bee at a bee meeting. It seemed to come regularly. Whatever that was.... I didn't pay for it so I didn't really pay much attention to whether I received them all or not. 

I did receive it for 3 years. That said... I wouldn't pay for a subscription. Most of the information I got was old news to me.. I'd already read it in ABJ, Bee Culture, or had seen the bee related news online somewhere. In my view there didn't seem to be much in the way of original information there. (ie. exclusive to Speedy Bee)

To each there own... but I won't be a paying subscriber.


----------



## Dave W (Aug 3, 2002)

Has anyone received a "Speedy Bee" in the last 3 months?


----------



## Dave W (Aug 3, 2002)

GOOD NEWS! Received my first issue on 3/14/08.


----------

